# شقيقة زوجة علاء ..... هى المحرضه ضد الأقباط فى التلفزيون المصرى



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*المذيعه رشا مجدى راسخ, شقيقة هايدى مجدى راسخ, زوجة علاء مبارك, هى المحرضه ضد متظاهرى ماسبيرو, واول من قالت اكذوبه الثلاث شهداء من الجيش .. 

علما بأنها كانت من اهم المحرضين ضد متظاهرى التحرير يوم موقعه الجمل 4 فبراير

واشاعت ان المتظاهرين يقتلون الجيش بالرشاشات و الاسلحه الناريه
*


----------



## ahraf ayad (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*ودى مش من الفلول لية سا يبنها قاعدة لح دلوقت فى التلفزيون *


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب كده بانت بقى 

يعنى لسه ليهم عين فى كل مكان 

 واهم مكان العالم كله بيشوفه 

كل حاجه بتحصل وكأن مفيش اى ثوره قامت 

هما جوه وفى ناس بتعبث بأسمهم بره 

ربنا يرحمنا 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ahraf ayad قال:


> *ودى مش من الفلول لية سا يبنها قاعدة لح دلوقت فى التلفزيون *



*وهو طنطاوى مش من الفلول ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرآ للخبر الجديد ده فعلآ دية المحرضة اللي خربت الدنيا بمعاونة المجلس العسكري التابع لمبارك يلهوي ليه بس كدة الناس دية بتتلذذ بمنظر الدم وقتل الابرياء نفسي افهم مفيش مسلمين عندهم عدل الا قلة نادرة


----------



## rania79 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

اهاااااااااااااا قول كدة بقة
الست د ى ايام الثورة كانت ضد شباب التحرير والواحد مكنش فاهم موقفها
ربنا يتنقم منك يا بعيدة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*معلش فوق العالي عااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي و الرب ترس للمحتمين بيه*​


----------



## esambraveheart (12 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهو طنطاوى مش من الفلول ؟؟؟؟*



*لا ..طنطاوى ينتمي لفئة " الخونة الطراطير "..و لا يرقي لان يكون محسوبا من الفلول..*
* لان من تسمونهم بالفلول.. اشرف منه الف مرة.*​​​


----------



## BITAR (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا نهار اسود
معقول
ابنه راسخ
موجوده فى هذا المكان الحساس
شكرا اسامه هيكل
شكرا طنطاوى
وقبلهم طبعا
شكرا طارق المهدى
على ترك لسان حال ال مبارك
فى التليفزيون المصرى
*​


----------



## grges monir (12 أكتوبر 2011)

التلفزيون المصرى سقط سقطوا مدويا
الاعلام المصرى فقد الريادة منذ فترة ولان فقد المصداقية
 وداعا للتلفزيون المصرى ليس لك مكان بعد الان وسطنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*اظن يعنى مش وقته خالص نتكلم عن الثوره وان كانت صح ولا غلط 
مبارك ولا طنطاوى
تم حذف المشاركات الحواريه عن الثوره وتعديل احدى المشاركات المستفزه
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *يا نهار اسود
> معقول
> ابنه راسخ
> موجوده فى هذا المكان الحساس
> ...




*وكيف نقول أننا تخلصنا من نظام مبارك بينما توجد هذه الحقيرة بين النساء فى الجهاز الإعلامى ...... اليست هذه من الفلول, كما يسمونهم, إذن طنطاوى بيلبس الشعب المصرى العمة, وضحك على الجميع, وجاب الأخوان والسلفيين كخط حماية للنظام الجديد ......​*


----------



## man4truth (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*يسقط التليفزيون المصرى الكداب​*


----------

